# AppleScript et caractères spéciaux (@, &,...)



## LaurentR (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour 
Je souhaite faire un script contenant un identifiant et un mot de passe. Certains mots de passe contiennent des caractères @ ou &,... et du coup le script fonctionne mal. Le mot de passe n'est pas utilisé. Comment utiliser ces caractères dans un mot sans qu'ils ne soient considérés comme des caractères spéciaux AppleScript ?

Merci


----------



## zeltron54 (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Si les caractères sont bien inclus dans une chaine (entre " ") il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème, sauf pour les guillemets (" ").

sinon remplacer le caractère par son numéro ascii par exemple pour @ écrire  :   ascii character (64)


----------

